# Rapier planes...



## Geoff (24 May 2007)

Sorry if this has been brought up before but...

I've got gran'paws No 400 "paint stripper".Well, that and an old Bailey 37.[He was a tinsmith]
Anyone know anything about Rapier???


----------



## Alf (25 May 2007)

Geoff,

Brandname of the Anglo-Scottish Tool Co. of Gateshead, c.1950s/60s. Generally considered not the greatest planes ever, although their #3 mini grooving plane (a knock-off of the Record #043) is well regarded. There's a bit in the archive on them, but not much more than this really - no-one seems to know (or care) much about all the various companies skulling about in Britain at that time. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Geoff (25 May 2007)

Thanks so much!!!  I always wondered about that thing. And you're right...it ain't nothin' special.


----------



## philip marcou (3 Jun 2007)

Yes, I had one of those, ex Father, a number 4 size. Nowt wrong with it, machined sole and sides rather than rasped with belt grinding machines, moderate back lash, quite acceptable. The knob and handle were black Bakelite-not nearly as bad as it may sound.Why don't you clean it up?
I swapped mine for a Record no. 4 in box- old version. 8)


----------

